# Moaning...



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I have a question about moaning… 

I have been told by my husband that I am quite loud. I enjoy letting him know how much I enjoy it.(it also hints to what I enjoy) He seems to get into it too. We have children now and I would prefer not waking them. I know how to be quiet like when people are in the other room. Sex doesn’t seem as pleasurable if I stay quiet the whole time.

Questions? 

For the guys…
Does moaning make a difference to you? 
Do you prefer that she does or could you careless? 

For the ladies…
Do you hold it in?
Or 
Do you use mufflers such as the t.v., radio, stuff your head into the pillow?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well... ever since having my first kid... I've bit into a pillow before to keep from making a sound, turned up the tv and or radio, or even bit into hubbys neck or shoulder... lol. Hell sometimes we went so far as to go to another area of the house or outside in the truck .


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LOL 3 kids...no TV (unless THEY are watching in the living room)... and I don't use pillows to muffle the sound. And.... DH has told me I am quite vocal. So, I guess it's safe to say I just go for it, "business as usual" so to speak!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

sex without moaning is like cake without frosting. To me, most cake needs frosting, but not all cake.

Oh, and I equate biting into a pillow to quiet a moan as completely equal to actual moaning. The more "real" the better. Any hint that it's fake is like fingernails on the chalkboard.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Well... ever since having my first kid... I've bit into a pillow before to keep from making a sound, turned up the tv and or radio, or even bit into hubbys neck or shoulder... lol. Hell sometimes we went so far as to go to another area of the house or outside in the truck .


The last time, which was recently, I bit the closes thing to me I ripped a hole in our down feather comforter. Needless to say it was a huge clean up and not just the feathers. But I will def. keep the other alternatives in mind.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

OK, you wanna hear weird? Hub's LD ex insisted on absolute silence, or she would withhold. ABSOLUTE SILENCE.

It took him about 4 months to relax, but he is so happy now 

(No, he did not leave her for me. There were two years in between.)


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> OK, you wanna hear weird? Hub's LD ex insisted on absolute silence, or she would withhold. ABSOLUTE SILENCE.
> 
> It took him about 4 months to relax, but he is so happy now
> 
> (No, he did not leave her for me. There were two years in between.)


:lol: She sounds crazy!!! I love all the noises!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lamaga said:


> OK, you wanna hear weird? Hub's LD ex insisted on absolute silence, or she would withhold. ABSOLUTE SILENCE.
> 
> It took him about 4 months to relax, but he is so happy now
> 
> (No, he did not leave her for me. There were two years in between.)


And... I just got a mental picture of 2 1/2 Men episode where Alan was getting ready to have sex with that French? chick... a cast off of Charlie's, of course. She was lying on the bed, arms at her side, head turned away and told Alan "Ok, just do it"... he was dumbfounded...
:rofl:


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I have to say, for me the audio is half the fun


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

We are both quite vocal, but when my niece is home, we have to be quiet and it is definitely not as much fun.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the moans. My wife used to be quiet, but with a bit of coaching... much better now.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

The more noise the better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I started to decide I needed to learn to be more quiet when my one daughter work up and thought her sister in the other room was crying... Ooops.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Riven said:


> I started to decide I needed to learn to be more quiet when my one daughter work up and thought her sister in the other room was crying... Ooops.


:lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Riven said:


> I started to decide I needed to learn to be more quiet when my one daughter work up and thought her sister in the other room was crying... Ooops.


so, youre not a moaner but a whiner? :scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> so, youre not a moaner but a whiner? :scratchhead:


:lol::lol::lol: almost pissed myself with that one!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaia said:


> :lol::lol::lol: almost pissed myself with that one!!




only almost?
gonna have to try harder next time


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love it when my wife moans, makes other noises, or talks dirty. She says it is alot more intense and pleasurable when she can let it out, compared to when she has to styfle it because of someone hearing or whatever reason.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Love it, Love it, Love it!


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> I have a question about moaning…
> 
> I have been told by my husband that I am quite loud. I enjoy letting him know how much I enjoy it.(it also hints to what I enjoy) He seems to get into it too. We have children now and I would prefer not waking them. I know how to be quiet like when people are in the other room. Sex doesn’t seem as pleasurable if I stay quiet the whole time.
> 
> ...


As for men... I am sure it is a big turn on knowing you are surely pleasing your spouse. Knowing you please is the excitement and leads to your own enhanced pleasure. Strive for that 'alone time' with eachother!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Hold it in? No.
> 
> No tv in the room, don't usually have the radio on during, and I don't like fuzz in my mouth, so no to the pillow. * Sometimes dh will say, "Shhhhhh" if I'm getting too loud and he's afraid I will wake up the kids.* lol


DH gave up on that one. There was that one time when our youngest wandered in and thought daddy was hurting mommy. Poor kid was traumatized. And the few times they have walked in... apparently the phrase "DO NOT come in when the door is closed!" means nothing to them. Anyway, my oldest "caught" us once... and said to me "mommy, I don't want to see your tushie ever again!" we were a bit more *ahem* discreet after that....


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> DH gave up on that one. There was that one time when our youngest wandered in and thought daddy was hurting mommy. Poor kid was traumatized. And the few times they have walked in... apparently the phrase "DO NOT come in when the door is closed!" means nothing to them. Anyway, my oldest "caught" us once... and said to me "mommy, I don't want to see your tushie ever again!" we were a bit more *ahem* discreet after that....


I can beat this by a long shot.

My youngest has walked in, crawled under the covers right in the middle of me on top. Just casual like and random - he was wide awake too. He's 5 yrs old. Talk about a whole new meaning to coitus interruptus. :rofl:


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

We have a lock on our door for those reasons, lol.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> Love it, Love it, Love it!


My husband does too NOW.......but me & him was so damn quiet the 1st "too many years" of our marriage, we used to have sex with sleeping toddlers around our bed , they would never wake up !

I felt embarrassed somehow about showing outright anything...but I FELT it shaking me anyway....mightily....every time and he knew it ....he could just tell by my breathing , our bodies always in sinc .......it was time to let loose, it was kind of amazing.. 

But it makes it so much better to let that out, freedom to moan, it is like pent up pleasure needing it's release verbally....In addition I now say flirty & fun things like ..."Plow me baby"...."Bang me good" "Lets shake this bed to the ground"...never know what is going to come out of mouth & I moan too! and purrrr and all of it . Expressive overload, making up for our quiet years. 

I think *all* men want some good expressive moaning....it shows your enthusiam... that he has surely brought you to the Pleasurable heights. Can anything make a man feel better - besides getting his !


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

CantePe said:


> I can beat this by a long shot.
> 
> My youngest has walked in, crawled under the covers right in the middle of me on top. Just casual like and random - he was wide awake too. He's 5 yrs old. Talk about a whole new meaning to coitus interruptus. :rofl:


omg I'd be HORRIFIED!!!! I'd be wondering if I scared the boy for LIFE!!! lol.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah...the joys of the empty nest!! My wife can be as loud as she wants! YES!! It is a huge turn on for me!!! Knowing that I am bring her that much pleasure...I love it!! It is hard for her to keep quiet now...like when we are tent camping; it is fun watching her try. We live in a downtown townhouse and I am SURE the neighbors can hear her!


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I LOVE it when the kids are gone. Of course one day the kids were gone, and his dad stopped by to pick some stuff up, he just loaded it up as it was all outside, but yea, I'm pretty sure the windows were open, lol.

As for woman moaning, yea. But MEN we need to hear something from you too! Speak up! Let us know what WE are doing right, other than just having sex with you, lol.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Riven said:


> I LOVE it when the kids are gone. Of course one day the kids were gone, and his dad stopped by to pick some stuff up, he just loaded it up as it was all outside, but yea, I'm pretty sure the windows were open, lol.
> 
> As for woman moaning, yea. But MEN we need to hear something from you too! Speak up! Let us know what WE are doing right, other than just having sex with you, lol.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::smthumbup::smthumbup:

We are both very verbal in and out of the bedroom. There are sometimes that I just cant think. My eyes are rolling into the back of my head and I'm so filled with pleasure it is utterly amazing.


----------



## OOE (Mar 17, 2011)

My GF and I are on the same parenting schedules with our boys - they are with their other parents on the same weekend. This means that we have some time every couple of weeks where we can "let go." Noise is good. 

A few weeks ago on Saturday afternoon, I was performing oral, and she wasn't just loud; she was screaming. It was throat-raw, lose-your-voice-for-the-day screaming. Right as she hit the peak... there was loud knocking from her front door.

We QUICKLY threw on our clothes, she headed to the front door, and I headed to the living room.

It was her 13yo son. Her ex stopped by so her son could pick something up. (She was furious with her ex for not calling/texting).

Much later, I went out on the front porch and had her make similar noises from the bedroom. I assumed that with her big house he couldn't hear anything.

Oops. 

Maybe we should close the bedroom door.


----------

